# DSG DQ500 clutch for older dsg dq250



## claudiumxg (Jan 6, 2013)

will the clutch pack from dq500 fit in dq250?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

claudiumxg said:


> will the clutch pack from dq500 fit in dq250?


which DQ250 and why would that matter since the material of the clutch in the DQ500 is the same?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> which DQ250 and why would that matter since the material of the clutch in the DQ500 is the same?


How is the DQ500 improved over the DQ250 in order for it handle much more torque? Just because it has 7 gears, should not make a difference. Is it other internals?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

claudiumxg said:


> will the clutch pack from dq500 fit in dq250?


The DQ500's clutch is not compatible with the DQ250. They utilize completely different clutch sizes and friction materials.


SSP


----------



## nick31 (Jul 22, 2013)

HOWEVER, it is possible to use the whole DSG500 instead of DQ250.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes it is possible. The trick is to get the computers to work correctly with each other.

SSP


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

nick31 said:


> HOWEVER, it is possible to use the whole DSG500 instead of DQ250.


Yes, however, do we know if the mounting holes to the drive plate are similar between the two units? I'm beginning to flirt with the idea of swapping a sourced DQ500 into my Mk. 7 Golf R.



SSPKris said:


> Yes it is possible. The trick is to get the computers to work correctly with each other.
> 
> 
> SSP


Kris, are there any similarities with the mounting up of a DQ250 and DQ500? Specifically, to a Mk. 7 Golf R? 

In addition, are we talking a full packaged ECU and TCU tune from a reputable tuner or just some long coding with a VAG Com to get the two units (ECU Mk. 7 Golf R, TCU DQ500) to communicate?

Thanks!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Did you end up figuring this out? I'm thinking it would be a custom-tuning job, but it would be nice if it could be done without much fuss.




TecklenburgVW said:


> Yes, however, do we know if the mounting holes to the drive plate are similar between the two units? I'm beginning to flirt with the idea of swapping a sourced DQ500 into my Mk. 7 Golf R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Did you end up figuring this out? I'm thinking it would be a custom-tuning job, but it would be nice if it could be done without much fuss.


Having difficulty with sourcing one, so this project is on indefinite hold until I can find pricing.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The DQ500 will fit on any transverse VAG engine but it needs to be cut and shut.
I think ZLOS on here got Compsport to do it for him but it is mega bucks and lots of issues to overcome.
I think HPA have done it recently also.
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> The DQ500 will fit on any transverse VAG engine but it needs to be cut and shut.
> I think ZLOS on here got Compsport to do it for him but it is mega bucks and lots of issues to overcome.
> I think HPA have done it recently also.
> Steve


Second this. The mounting points are very similar. I have the 250 and 500 side by side on the bench at the moment.
Still the electronic issue is going to be the hurdle.

SSP


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

sTT eV6 said:


> The DQ500 will fit on any transverse VAG engine but it needs to be cut and shut.


DQ500 will bolt up to any 4 cylinder or new 5 cylinder motor directly 
Bell housing needs one of our adapter plates and it needs machining to bolt up to a VR6. Been done over 2 years ago. Got (2) MK1 Audi TT's , a MK4 Jetta and at least 8 MK4 / MK5 R32's running a kit.
Posted it on my instagram at least 2 years ago.

The only other company before that was [email protected] in Germany. Very skilled individual and knows what DSG boxes can handle and what they can not handle.

DQ500 came in :
- TTRS/RS3
- Tiguan (Europe only) 
- Seat Alhmara
and a few other vehicles

If you want to put a DQ500 in a MK7 GTI you need the Tiguan 2.0 TSI or RS3 8 hole flywheel
If you want to put a DQ500 in a MK5 TFSI GTI or 2.5 Rabbit (for those who want to build a power plant for a MK1 TT or VW MK4 Jetta etc) - you need Tiguan 6 hole 2.0 TDI flywheel from a Tiguan that was equipped with a 7-speed DSG
If you want to put a DQ500 in a MK4/MK5 R32 or any VR6 equipped vehicle you need a custom flywheel insert and either a 2.0 TDI or 2.0 TSI flywheel as a base for modifiying. You will need someone who has the ability to dismantle and reassemble/balance dual mass flywheels

Everyone that said the following:
- needs clutches - wrong
- need entire engine harness - wrong
- need DSG standalone ecu - wrong
- need DSG specific harness from RS3 - wrong

just more of the same passing around wrong information. DQ250 & DQ500 can take double there torque capacity without the need for clutches and other components. Simple DSG cooler & software and you are golden.:beer:
My project is 2.5 Turbo in a MK4 Chassis w/ 7 speed DQ500 box.
HTH:thumbup:


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> DQ500 will bolt up to any 4 cylinder or new 5 cylinder motor directly
> Bell housing needs one of our adapter plates and it needs machining to bolt up to a VR6. Been done over 2 years ago. Got (2) MK1 Audi TT's , a MK4 Jetta and at least 8 MK4 / MK5 R32's running a kit.
> Posted it on my instagram at least 2 years ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your info.

I am putting 750nm in my VR6 fsi with the DQ250 and improved clutches.

this is the limit of my DQ250 if want to go further then I have to buy a DQ500 

regards


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

SSPKris said:


> Second this.  The mounting points are very similar. I have the 250 and 500 side by side on the bench at the moment.
> Still the electronic issue is going to be the hurdle.
> 
> SSP


Kris, thank you for contributing to this. Could you elaborate more on the electronic issues that may need to be addressed?



Issam Abed said:


> DQ500 will bolt up to any 4 cylinder or new 5 cylinder motor directly
> Bell housing needs one of our adapter plates and it needs machining to bolt up to a VR6. Been done over 2 years ago. Got (2) MK1 Audi TT's , a MK4 Jetta and at least 8 MK4 / MK5 R32's running a kit.
> Posted it on my instagram at least 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Issam, forgive my ignorance but what company are you with? I'll look into HGP too.

*Disregard, I just now saw your previous post's signature* 

Per the above information, since the MK7 GTI platform is similar, If I want to put a DQ500 in my MK7 Golf R I will need a Tiguan 2.0 TSI or RS3 8 hole flywheel? Do you have a part number I can reference? 

One of my biggest issues right now is finding a DQ500 box. I've tried searching several different spots with no luck. Do you have any suggestions on how to source one? Thanks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

AXZ said:


> I am putting 750nm in my VR6 fsi with the DQ250 and improved clutches.
> this is the limit of my DQ250 if want to go further then I have to buy a DQ500


:thumbup:


TecklenburgVW said:


> If I want to put a DQ500 in my MK7 Golf R I will need a Tiguan 2.0 TSI or RS3 8 hole flywheel? Do you have a part number I can reference?


You might get the incorrect Tiguan part # (as I did) so I would go with the RS3 unit as it is a safer bet. OEM Part # for RS3 flywheel =*07K105266C *


TecklenburgVW said:


> One of my biggest issues right now is finding a DQ500 box. I've tried searching several different spots with no luck. Do you have any suggestions on how to source one? Thanks.


In North America? No DQ500 ever came here. 
The 3 codes I have are NZS , MYC & MYG. All of which are OBH family of gearboxes (0BH is DQ500) .
NZS was the closest to the RS3 unit without costing 4000+ Euro's. Send over an email to discuss this further.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

AXZ said:


> Thanks for your info.
> 
> I am putting 750nm in my VR6 fsi with the DQ250 and improved clutches.
> 
> ...


There is an in between with a DQ350 that's is a drop in.
Steve


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> My project is 2.5 Turbo in a MK4 Chassis w/ 7 speed DQ500 box.
> HTH:thumbup:


How are you controlling the box Issam? Might be interested :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

biggerbigben said:


> How are you controlling the box Issam? Might be interested :laugh:


Majic Ben! :laugh:
Don't want to spoil any surprises just yet... 
When it is all said and done , we will be supplying full kits for those who want to swap a DSG box into any vehicle where you will need only a few inputs , a way to control pressure and away you go.
I asked questions to countless "tuners" and "DSG experts" all around the globe and they kept fishing me Unicorns and rainbows and then having a laugh about it. Once you understand how the mechatronic works and the mechanical limits for the DQ250 or even DQ500 (mechanical as in oil pump volume , operating pressure etc) then the rest becomes pretty trivial. I will do the same thing for the community with DSG's that I did for DBW throttle bodies...


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Majic Ben! :laugh:
> Don't want to spoil any surprises just yet...
> When it is all said and done , we will be supplying full kits for those who want to swap a DSG box into any vehicle where you will need only a few inputs , a way to control pressure and away you go.
> I asked questions to countless "tuners" and "DSG experts" all around the globe and they kept fishing me Unicorns and rainbows and then having a laugh about it. Once you understand how the mechatronic works and the mechanical limits for the DQ250 or even DQ500 (mechanical as in oil pump volume , operating pressure etc) then the rest becomes pretty trivial. I will do the same thing for the community with DSG's that I did for DBW throttle bodies...


In for info on dq500 in my mk5. looking to push past 27psi. Just trying to decide if its feasible, or more of a cost vs reward scenario. As with anything im assuming the simple fact a trans needs to be sourced for Europe means it wont be too cost affective within reason.


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> Majic Ben!
> Don't want to spoil any surprises just yet...
> When it is all said and done , we will be supplying full kits for those who want to swap a DSG box into any vehicle where you will need only a few inputs , a way to control pressure and away you go.
> I asked questions to countless "tuners" and "DSG experts" all around the globe and they kept fishing me Unicorns and rainbows and then having a laugh about it. Once you understand how the mechatronic works and the mechanical limits for the DQ250 or even DQ500 (mechanical as in oil pump volume , operating pressure etc) then the rest becomes pretty trivial. I will do the same thing for the community with DSG's that I did for DBW throttle bodies...


Looking forward to this kit.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## PEROBA (Apr 21, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Majic Ben! :laugh:
> Don't want to spoil any surprises just yet...
> When it is all said and done , we will be supplying full kits for those who want to swap a DSG box into any vehicle where you will need only a few inputs , a way to control pressure and away you go.
> I asked questions to countless "tuners" and "DSG experts" all around the globe and they kept fishing me Unicorns and rainbows and then having a laugh about it. Once you understand how the mechatronic works and the mechanical limits for the DQ250 or even DQ500 (mechanical as in oil pump volume , operating pressure etc) then the rest becomes pretty trivial. I will do the same thing for the community with DSG's that I did for DBW throttle bodies...



Any news on how to control dsg on a non-dsg vehicle?
Please let me know

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## grainqey (Mar 18, 2017)

Issam Abed said:


> Majic Ben! :laugh:
> Don't want to spoil any surprises just yet...
> When it is all said and done , we will be supplying full kits for those who want to swap a DSG box into any vehicle where you will need only a few inputs , a way to control pressure and away you go.
> I asked questions to countless "tuners" and "DSG experts" all around the globe and they kept fishing me Unicorns and rainbows and then having a laugh about it. Once you understand how the mechatronic works and the mechanical limits for the DQ250 or even DQ500 (mechanical as in oil pump volume , operating pressure etc) then the rest becomes pretty trivial. I will do the same thing for the community with DSG's that I did for DBW throttle bodies...


Holy thread resurrection 

This is aimed at Issam but anybody else is more than welcome to respond If they have any info...

Basically I've done the mechanical swap from DQ250 to DQ500 on a 2.0TFSI A3 with factory DQ250 (2005) and swapped can gateway to later 8P Rev C module, coded it and wired it in but it says on diagnostics that the gearbox is missing a signal - from memory the fault code is 10865 - U1121 databus signal missing

I'm not sure if this is just the interpretation of component protection or if it needs pairing to the engine for example and the wiring has been done with reference the DQ250 pinout and DQ500 - there are only 5 pins into the DQ500 from the looks of it but i'm going to have a play with a spare wire tomorrow - I've got a thread on ASN and will come up on google "dq250 swap DQ500" will be key words in google

Thanks
Alex

P.S syvecs ECU will run DSG in manual car


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
PM Zlos, maybe he can help.
Steve


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Oil Pressure and Clutch Packs*

I have done many Old School V8's adjustments with Oil Pressure and Shift Kits , I have also Modified Motorcycles Gear Boxes . . 

Very Interested about the 7 Speed Swap or Up Grade for a CC 2.0T 2015 

_*Not Sure about the DSG - Revision Model ? *_


----------

